#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  USA 2009

## chitown

Well I finally have a reliable internet connection!

On the way between BKK and Japan.

----------


## chitown

I keep hearing that Thailand wants to get the honor of being the best airport in the world.

Sorry to burst their prideful egos, but I think Narita beats Swampy Poom hands down from cleanliness, to better service, all the way to design,

If you like McCrap, then get in line!!

----------


## BobR

That picture says enough. Why fly United and watch a single crappy movie on a shared screen when you can fly Eva, Thai, JAL, ANA or most others and have your 
own personal screen with multiple choices.  I always knew United Airlines was a joke.

----------


## chitown

Their 777's have individual screens.

Thanks for the feedback!  :mid:

----------


## chitown

I am not much for McCrap, so I head over to gate 12 to the Avion.








Nothing fancy but I like the chicken teriyaki , rice and ginger and a coke for about $14 US.

----------


## chitown

So Swampy Poom is an award winning airport?  :mid: 

You won't find toilets this lovely in Bangkok!!!

The sink has a temperature control on it- not a big deal as Thais don't wash their hands after going to the toilet anyhow!!! 




Here is the classic Dirty Dog urinal shot.



Here is the ultimate thrown - plenty of remote buttons and a bidet that was dialed in just right for target, pressure and temperature!!  ::chitown::

----------


## panama hat

^ Love the Japanese toilets . . . works of art combined with technology . . . did this one have the built-in flush sound to drown out the fart and faeces dropping noises?

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^ Love the Japanese toilets . . . works of art combined with technology . . . did this one have the built-in flush sound to drown out the fart and faeces dropping noises?


Oh dear. Wouldn't want someone to hear you doing your business. I believe some Japanese commodes blend music with the flush....kinda different.

----------


## chitown

> ^ Love the Japanese toilets . . . works of art combined with technology . . . did this one have the built-in flush sound to drown out the fart and faeces dropping noises?



Yes it did!!!    :tumbs:

----------


## BugginOut

Thanks, Chitown. Send me an email when you're settled into your destination.
Hope you have a good time over there.

----------


## plorf

Singapore is extremely nice too! You hardly have any places to sit and relax in Swampy, but in Singapore you have deck chairs, couches, large screens to watch telly, free Internet, Koi ponds, gardens etc etc.. Really nice to spend a few relaxing hours in. Couldn't say the same about Bkk.

----------


## Agent_Smith

Should've posted an 'after' shot for our German members.

Continued safe journey, Chi.

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by panama hat
> 
> 
> ^ Love the Japanese toilets . . . works of art combined with technology . . . did this one have the built-in flush sound to drown out the fart and faeces dropping noises?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sheer Class, those things, water-temperature for the undercarriage squirt . . . sound-system, seat-warming . . . 

More technology than in the average GM or Chrysler.   :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Crap!!!! I am missing BKK already.  :Sad: 

I just got up and was going to go for a jog. Put my shorts and t-shirt on, road the elevator down and went out front to stretch. Had to come back in - 10 degrees and windy.  :Sad: 

The security guard then preceded to tell me that there have been several muggings in the area the past few months.  :Sad:

----------


## spliff

At least Swamp Poom has a good Thai food court on the ground floor where it would be next to impossible to spend close to 14$ for one person (Thai prices). But, i agree, the airport design is probably the worst I've ever seen...just plain inconvenient and ugly.

----------


## Fabian

Spliff, when did that good food court open? 

Chitown, thanks for sharing the pictures. Looking forward to some of the windy city.

----------


## dirtydog

-10? I thought it was summertime now, hell I went to Chicago last winter and I even went jogging, albeit wearing jeans and that as I didn't think to take shorts, course, I'm well 'ard  :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

> The security guard then preceded to tell me that there have been several muggings in the area the past few months.


love to meet the guy that would mug you  :Very Happy:

----------


## sabang

Some of the riffraf DD hung out with in Chicago would mug anyone.  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

I am in Branson Missouri right now and I have to say hotel service in the US is crap. Thais do it much better! Had to carry my own bags in and stack them on the bell boy's cart. Waited for a bit and realized I had to play bell boy!! It cost about 3000 baht for the room, staff was not friendly and they took about 30 minutes to check me in. The room is nice with a kitchen included, but I really miss the Thai smile!!!! Well Mrs. Chi is still smiling, but she is the only one!!! Too cold to swim - June and 50 degrees.  :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

Now Southern Missoura is my neck of the woods. Hope you enjoy yourself!

And your right, the bathrooms in Narita are great. I actually washed my butt 3 times just playing with the push buttons. Oh, well, little things amuse little minds.  :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

> well, little things amuse little minds.


yep. thats what my ex used to tell me  :Sad:

----------


## dcarlos

I lived in chicago for a winter once, froze my ass off every day.

----------


## Fabian

Just in the winter? We had 11 degrees celsius this morning here.

----------


## chitown

Just for you, Panama!!!

----------


## chitown

Fuddrucker's is decked out pretty nice....

----------


## chitown

You order your 1/4, 1/3 or 1/2 pound burger plain.........

----------


## chitown

and then drag it through the garden here.......

----------


## chitown

....after that you hit the "World's Greatest Topping" and add your favorites!!!!

----------


## chitown



----------


## chitown



----------


## panama hat

I wish I could green you for every post . . . and red you for every post for the saliva splashed over my keyboard. 

Brilliant, thank you so much.  Did your wife enjoy the Fuddrukers experience?

----------


## chitown

> Brilliant, thank you so much.  Did your wife enjoy the Fuddrukers experience?



Yep. She cleaned them out of peperoncinis!!  :Yumyum:

----------


## chitown

Coming soon - KC MO's the Power and Light Dsitrict.

----------


## chitown



----------


## chitown

The guy in the striped shirt tried to get all 'ard with me for taking this pic....he talked the talk, but could not walk the walk!!!  ::chitown::

----------


## bustak

oh chitown, the pictures of Fuddrucker's brought a tear to my eye. I'm so homesick. If you took a picture of Portillo's I'd probably bawl like a baby.



> The guy in the striped shirt tried to get all 'ard with me for taking this pic....he talked the talk, but could not walk the walk!!!


Looks like a typical suburban frat boy. 

What's up w/ white people getting all weirded out about having their picture taken? 99.9% of the time in LOS I take pictures of Thais, but the .01% it's a white person & they get all paranoid!  :Confused:  

"Hey did you just take my picture," I'm usually like "yeah, I took yours & the 30 other people who happened to be in front of my camera in this public place."

I'll never understand this.

----------


## Fabian

Funny, he is about half your size, Chitown.

----------


## jim1176

> But, i agree, the airport design is probably the worst I've ever seen...just plain inconvenient and ugly.


twat country

twat airport

good place for twat

maipenrai

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Thanks for the snaps, Chi. Do an Applebees for me.

----------


## chitown

Been at the beach all day in Chicago. What a bunch of whales. I took my camera thinking I might post some pics but all the fatties ruined it. I saw 1 gal that was in shape & tan and then I saw all the jewelry in her lips, eyes and ears. :Puke: 

Do all women in the US turn butt ugly after they graduate high school??? There were tons and tons of fat and cellulite soaking up rays out there.  :Sad:

----------


## Muadib

^ Between the piercings, tattoos & McDonald's, yes, many American women turn into zombies once they hit their mid-20's...

Welcome home!!!

----------


## Humbert

What beach? Opposite Grant Park? Waters a bit nippy isn't it?

----------


## S Landreth

> Do all women in the US turn butt ugly after they graduate high school??? There were tons and tons of fat and cellulite soaking up rays out there.


Next time you come home,.........visit South Beach (Miami, Florida). You can get a lot of good pictures there.

----------


## chitown

Ahhhh yes! Chicago style hot dogs are the best!!!!!

----------


## chitown

A green to the first person that guesses which airport I am at.

----------


## Humbert

Must be O'Hare

----------


## chitown

Nope!!

----------


## chitown

2nd hint..........

----------


## AntRobertson

> A green to the first person that guesses which airport I am at.


By the look of that plane it would have to be a really old one!  :Smile:

----------


## Texpat

st louis

----------


## chitown

Sorry Tex!

Had a nice meal here....... (I am in the pic)

----------


## Muadib

Denver... 

Are you the cute little girl in the blue dress???

----------


## chitown

> Denver... 
> 
> Are you the cute little girl in the blue dress???


I owe you a green....says I have to spread around before giving to you again....

----------


## Humbert

Denver. Good place to pass thru on the way to Vail.

----------

